# Movie Trivia Quiz



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

MOVIE TRAVIA QUIZ

In what movie was the entity Indrid Cole?

Who was the star?

What event did the movie eventually depic?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

The Mothman Prophecies 
Richard Gere
Collapse of the Silver Bridge in West Virginia.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> The Mothman Prophecies
> Richard Gere
> Collapse of the Silver Bridge in West Virginia.


Congratulations! Did you know or ......?

We are devotees of this movie. It's just something about it that keeps us watching time and time again.


----------

